
The Future of the Windows Subsystem for Linux - kyriakos
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/236646/the-future-of-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux
======
simonblack
For the life of me, I just can not see why WSL is necessary.

If you want to run Linux, just run Linux. If you want to run Linux while also
using Windows, then run Linux in a Windows Virtualbox. Or perhaps run Windows
in a Linux Virtualbox.

But WSL is this weird jumble just like WINE is, that's neither one pure thing
nor the other.

~~~
SeriousM
We're required to use windows for the main dev tools. The Linux eco just was
forced upon us with the begin of ruby, npm, node and so on Aas the windows
support was just bad. I'm happy to have wsl for the small Linux tasks I have.

------
ncmncm
Tl;dr: You will be able to run Wayland and maybe even X programs. And CUDA
and, maybe, Vulkan.

